# Cast Iron Lifting Weights....



## Martin Angus (Jan 17, 2013)

Can these be turned on lathe to make a faceplate?


----------



## Jimw (Jan 17, 2013)

I have heard of it being done.


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 17, 2013)

Jimw said:


> I have heard of it being done.



I have also, but I have also heard there can be plenty of voids and/or hard spots as well since they are not real concerned about the quality of the pour for weights.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jan 17, 2013)

Weights will likely be made of white cast iron which is brittle and weak, not the safest thing to use for a fast spinning faceplate. Grey or malleable iron would be the best and safest choice.

Tom


----------



## tripletap3 (Jan 17, 2013)

There was a thread on this last year. Can you turn it? Yes. But this stuff is more often that not full of junk including bits of steel and who knows what. I tried it once just to make a counter weight and it cost me more in carbide bits than 1018 steel would have. When I got it done I had to drill and tap 3 holes in it and one fell right on the edge of a piece of junk. Hard to drill two dissimilar metals side by side.    
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...-Weights-as-Project-Material?referrerid=18212


----------

